# Purina, Royal Canin or Pedigree?



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi!
I somehow admire you for all the choices you have on dog food. Sadly I don't. The only brands available here are the ones mentioned in the title. That's it. From what I read on this forum and other pages, these brands are no good at all. So my question is, is one of them still acceptable or should I rather switch to raw food? Right now I feed Purina Puppy Chow 2 times a day mixed with a little wet food for puppies from pedigree.
Thanks for your advice,
Andre


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Canned food really isn't any good for their teeth. If the food is too hard then you should put some water in it to soften it up a bit. I used purina puppy chow. It is what my breeder told me to feed him.


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

That's also the reason why I feed it, our breeder told us to. But I don't think it's really good. He makes really a lot of pooh and also quite often. Looks like there is more coming out than in .......


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

That might be from the canned food. Mind you human babies poop a whole lot too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

There is a lot of controversy and opinion on dog food. And boy...we do have a lot to choose from here.

Purina and pedigree make food specially designed for Large Breeds...use those if you can find it. Large breed food causes a puppy to grow slower, over a longer period of time which can be better for their joints as larger breeds are prone to have joint issues. 

Now...I use Purina at this point in time. I have confidence in the brand name...There is better...for sure...but I know my dog is getting the nutrients he needs and purina has been around for a long, long time. 

I wouldn't do "raw" or "homemade" until I knew exactly what I was doing. Perhaps some others on the forum has ideas on that.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Fortunately, you can order most of these products and have them delivered to your door. PHD Products has a neat system that you can set up for automatic shipping; once you figure out how long it will take to go through a bag, you can set the date, and the dog food just shows up. 

http://www.phdproducts.com/

One thing to consider about PHD: it's not considered a whole food; that is, you should supplement things like raw meat and veggies.

Blackwood has an online store:

http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/

The Solid Gold Health company doesn't ship directly, but you can find a store who will ship to you. Check out their site:

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/

Usually, the same stores that stock Solid Gold products also stock Old Mother Hubbard products:

http://www.omhpet.com/index.asp

The same is true for Naturapet:

http://www.naturapet.com/

The Natural Balance line that is being promoted by Dick Van Patten is available at PetCo stores. I imagine that PetCo would be happy to ship the food to you if there's not a store near you:

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/
http://www.petco.com/

These are a few ideas. I'm sure there will be others. The good news is, you can get the good stuff, even if you don't have a store that specializes in this stuff near you.

Good luck!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Oops! I just noticed that you are in Shanghai. Now I understand why my links may not be of value. Hmmmm. Still, there has got to be a way to get this stuff.

PS My brother-in-law is visiting Shanghai for the first time , and he is enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Can you get things shipped to you in China from online sources? I'm just curious.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

There maybe problems with shipping food to China. Most companys have to get an approval to ship into China, I would guess that dog food would have the same restictions.
We switch back and forth between Purnia and Pedigree just to vary tastes for the "kids".
I wouldn't worry too much about feeding any of them to your Golden, millions of dogs do very well on them.
Shane


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Your dog is getting the nutrients he needs? From chicken feet, the stuff left over after making corn syrup, several of the most common causes of skin problems, fat from unknown animals, and carcinogenic preservatives? Yes, even in Pro Plan. 

Of those brands I would recommend Royal Canin, but definitely do some research into raw ...


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

There is something like ebay here only for china, called taobao. There you can get everything online. That's where we get the Purina. Ordering from the states would be far too expensive for the shipping costs, a 15kg bag of dog food.....I don't even want to think about the shipping cost.
I just mix the wetfood into it, because of the taste. I really don't use much, but he likes it so much. Actually he likes everything that is eatable esp. the cat littler, but that is another story.
I will try to find out if they also have the puppy chow for large breeds. He is growing so fast. Much too big for his age already. He is 4 month old now and 21.5 kg (47 lbs) and he is not fat at all.
When we got him at the age of 8 weeks, he was already 8kg (17lbs). Since then I tried to get rid of his belly. He is really in a good shape now, but too large for his age and judging by the size of his paws he will become a really huge boy.
I never have the feeling that he is full. I guess like most goldens, he just inhales the food. I tried yesterday to mix some icecubes inside it and that slowed him down quite a lot and he loves it. Not sure if that is a good thing to do though.


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Your dog is getting the nutrients he needs? From chicken feet, the stuff left over after making corn syrup, several of the most common causes of skin problems, fat from unknown animals, and carcinogenic preservatives? Yes, even in Pro Plan.
> Of those brands I would recommend Royal Canin, but definitely do some research into raw ...


Chicken feet don't end up in dog food here, that is a delicacy in China. You pay more for that in restaurants than for chicken breast :doh: I never understood that.......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, this is sounding more and more like a fine business opportunity for someone in China who would like to be the sole importer of premium dog food...just a thought.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

How about beaks, do they eat beaks there? Or meat from chickens with cancer? (I sure hope not) ...


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't really want to think about that. I guess I really should becomea vegetarian here to be sure, but even then, who knows what they spray on the veggies. They throw away the chicken breast very often here. Too dry. They like to eat the meat around the bones. The feet and the neck seem to be the best part. Beaks they also eat, with the throat. In general I got the feeling that everything we normally throw away, they sell for a high price. I could go on with these stragnge delicacies like fish head (best part being the eyes), Jelly Fish, Wasps, ......guess you guys still might want to eat something today, so I rather stop ;-)
But beside these wierdo things, I still love chinese food. It's not all like that.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Xiaoan said:


> Beaks they also eat, with the throat. In general I got the feeling that everything we normally throw away, they sell for a high price. I could go on with these stragnge delicacies like fish head (best part being the eyes), Jelly Fish, Wasps, .......


:moreek: :yuck: :yuck: :yuck: :gotme:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Many of our English Setters and Pointers lived to be 12-15 years old on Purina Dog Chow. I lost a couple at young age to distemper--understand the vax was not as good back then as it is now--one to poison, one stollen, one hit by car, etc. I have no idea how old they would have lived to have been. My Irish Setter, Boots, was raised on purina puppy food, and then Purina dog Chow and I lost him at age 12 to bone cancer. Buck was been on Purina puppy Chow for the first 3 months we had him (got him at 6 months) and Purina dog chow since he was 9 months old. He just turned 11 years old 2 weeks ago. The girls are on Purian Fit and Trim to keep weight down.

In the mornings they just get dry food with canned food "meatballs" with their supplements in them. They each get a fish oil, an EsterC, and a Dr. Foster & Smith Vita Cap. KayCee also gets an MSM/Glucosamine capsul and a chewable Synovi G3 because of having had both knees operated on. Buck gets 2 of the MSM/Glucosamine caps and a thyroid tablet in the morning. 

At night i mix a little dry food with canned green beans and canned carrots (I get the ones with no salt added) and then I add meat, which varies from fresh caught baked fish, canned mackeral, boiled chicken livers, gizzards, hearts, beef hearts or liver, sometimes chicken or ground beef. At ngiht Buck also gets another MSM/Glucosamine cap and another tyhroid tablet in a canned food meatball. They LOVE supper.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Why feed your dog chicken feet, cancerous meat, peanut and soybean shells, and the stuff left over after making corn syrup when you can feed your dog human-grade meat, whole grains, potatoes, fruits and vegetables? There are people who live their entire lives eating rice and beans every day except for meat on Sunday, but you don't see people eating like that when they have other options ...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Why feed your dog chicken feet, cancerous meat, peanut and soybean shells, and the stuff left over after making corn syrup when you can feed your dog human-grade meat, whole grains, potatoes, fruits and vegetables? There are people who live their entire lives eating rice and beans every day except for meat on Sunday, but you don't see people eating like that when they have other options ...


Why? Because its nutritious. They thrive on it. And its affordable...which means something to most families trying to make ends meet.

All my past dogs lived long-lives on the cheaper stuff. All were healthy to the end. So this chicken feet stuff isn't very credible against that.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It's just as nutritious to you as it is to your dog. Yum yum, peanut shells and tumors, chow down?

And where do you draw the line? There are dogs who live for years eating garbage. But they lived long healthy lives! There are dogs who live for years eating large amounts of poo in proportion to their actual food. But they lived long health lives! There are people who live for years eating McDonald's and frozen dinners. But they lived long healthy lives!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> It's just as nutritious to you as it is to your dog. Yum yum, peanut shells and tumors, chow down?


 
Katie, katie.....I'm so happy you're trying to save my Lucky.  Your hearts in the right place. We just simply don't agree.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Katie,


> Why feed your dog chicken feet, cancerous meat, peanut and soybean shells, and the stuff left over after making corn syrup


 I understand that you believe deeply that this is the stuff in lower priced dog food and that is your right,but please don't take us to task because we don't agree with what you feel. Did you hear about Diamond dog food? Did you also hear that they sell private branded dog food,very high priced dog food,the same dog food they sell for $ 12.50 a 50 lb bag is put in a different bag with a different name and the private brander gets 30 bucks for a 25 lb bag.
Everyone is free to make their own choices and each person should be allowed to do that without being badgered or told that they are doing something wrong. 
That's why this is such a GReat forum,we treat each other with respect and love. We're all here because we love Goldens and treat them as family. We enjoy a lively conversation about our different methods of raising our Goldens and welcome differing views. This is the way civilized adults learn about new things.
You have many intelligent things to say,so much to share with others,but the methods you are using in this post are rude at best.
Shane


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have heard that bologna, hot dogs, sausage and some other stuff is made of all the "left overs" that nobody would want to eat. I love calf liver, chicken liver, gizzards & hearts, and cow tongue is pretty good. But I could not bring myself to eat kidkneys, brains, sweetbreads, tripe, etc. When i was little and didn't know better I ate calf brains & scrambled eggs, but turns my tummy to think of that now. My next door neighbor with a English Mom loves steak & kidney pie. His wife won't fix because it makes her throw up just thinking about eating it.

I won't eat meat that is 100% cooked and I just can't bring myself to feed it to my dogs either. That is why i always cook their meat.

I know there will alwasy be disagreements on raw or kibble, home cooked or bought, high dollar or average every day food, etc. I am on many boards, severl golden, several all breed, and 3 that are just concerned with health. I have seen posts of 3-4 year old dogs that were fed the best died of cancer, or 17 year old that had eaten only Purina or pedigree die of old age. So I dont agree or disagree with anyone and their choices, but just do what works for me and my dogs.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

A lot of the issues we see with cancers and such are unfortunately related to genetics. One veterinarian that I know has admitted that when facing some of these issues, the medical world simply does not know the answer. Sometimes, it doesn't matter what you do in regard to the choice of food.

But from our experience with rescued dogs, we have seen dramatic results with owner turn-ins regarding the food we have given them. In three cases, a half-used bag of food came with the dog, so we knew what the dog had been eating. Weight was not an issue, but each dog had a dull coat, bad breath, and the smell of a horse, even after two thorough bathings.

We switched the dogs to the food that ours were eating, which, over the years, has been Innova, or Solid Gold Hundenflocken, or California Natural. A week into the switch, the horse smell went away and the breath improved. Three weeks into the switch, the coats began to change. After six weeks on the new food, the coats were soft, full, gleaming golden-copper, and each dog had sweet breath.

Another dramatic change happened with the switch. The huge, foul poos were replaced with much more managegable eliminations.

Perhaps the dogs' changes had something to do with the new love and affection they were receiving; I like to think that had something to do with it. But it appears that the logical answer is the food switch.

Even among the most dedicated dog people, you'll find disagreements about food. For example, there are some who will feed nothing other than raw, saying that in the wild, there is no kibble. They make a compelling case. The great thing is that we have choices.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Just to throw my two cents in..................

I have only fed my dogs Purina Pro Plan. That is the "higher end" of the Purina brand. Right now they're on the "Sensitive Skin and Stomach". It is rich is fish oils and makes their coats nice and shiny. I've also used the "Chicken & Rice" and the "Turkey and Barley" with good results. 

I know that in Canada we have laws that govern how the dog food is made. I can only trust that everyone is doing the job they're supposed to do and if something screws up we will be notified. 

Even with "RAW" you have to worry about the "Avian Flu" or "Mad Cow" 

You can go on the websites for these dog foods, see what the ingredients are, and make your decision then.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote: The great thing is that we have choices


Let's try to remember Xioan's original question. Unfortunately, unlike us in the USA, she does not have the luxury of arguing about any of these foods, because they are not available in China. I cannot imagine that having something shipped in would be a reasonable solution--the delivery time, not to mention cost, would be quite prohibitive. And that is to say nothing of any restricitons the country might have for shipping food in.

My suggestion for you, Xioan--do some research, then choose the one you feel is best, and don't look back! You are trying to do what is best for your golden, and you should be commended for that. In my opinion, all three foods are just fine, you won't make a wrong choice. Maybe they are not the best dog food in the whole world, but if they are the best you can get, then you can't ask for more than that.

Good luck!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Xiaoan said:


> Hi!
> I somehow admire you for all the choices you have on dog food. Sadly I don't. The only brands available here are the ones mentioned in the title. That's it. From what I read on this forum and other pages, these brands are no good at all. So my question is, is one of them still acceptable or should I rather switch to raw food? Right now I feed Purina Puppy Chow 2 times a day mixed with a little wet food for puppies from pedigree.
> Thanks for your advice,
> Andre



We've fed Pedigree to all of our dogs and never had a problem. A 50 lb bag is around $15 and sometimes they come with a free dog toy or bone inside the bag, just like kids cereal  

Lucy also likes to mix dead birds, tree bark, toilet paper, and socks into her diet for a little variety.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Xiaoan said:


> Hi!
> I somehow admire you for all the choices you have on dog food. Sadly I don't. The only brands available here are the ones mentioned in the title. That's it. From what I read on this forum and other pages, these brands are no good at all. So my question is, is one of them still acceptable or should I rather switch to raw food? Right now I feed Purina Puppy Chow 2 times a day mixed with a little wet food for puppies from pedigree.
> Thanks for your advice,
> Andre


Raw food has been the best move I have made for my Golden's Healthy, healthy dogs.
Good luck


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

ty823
Lucy also likes to mix dead birds said:


> Don't forget dirty underwear :lol: :lol:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> This is the way civilized adults learn about new things.
> You have many intelligent things to say,so much to share with others,but the methods you are using in this post are rude at best.
> Shane


Well thank you Shane for that lovely example of civilized adult behavior. I hope that someday I will be adult enough to patronize people 39 years younger than me and then call them rude


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for all the replies. I think I will stay with the Purina. I didn't think so many of you actually use it. a 15kg (33lbs) bag costs 20 US$ here, so also price wise that's ok. Pedigree is twice as much and Royal Canine too.
And our Jack also makes sure all by himself that the variety is given by mixing cat litter inside ;-)


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

> Well thank you Shane for that lovely example of civilized adult behavior. I hope that someday I will be adult enough to patronize people 39 years younger than me and then call them rude


Well katie I must say that for an 6 year old you write fairly well, but when someone is rude,well what can I say.I'm sure nobody forced you to write such disrespectful and downright nasty comments. Perhaps when you grow up you will understand the english languge better and realize that your comments were just wrong. 
Everyone is allowed their own opinon,but there are nicer ways to get it across. A smiley face doesn't change the venom in a comment.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> Everyone is allowed their own opinion,but there are nicer ways to get it across.


I agree....and because everyone has their own opinion is part of why I enjoy this forum so much. But there has been a few cases in the past couple days where it looks like others are TRYING to offend people.

I won't single anyone out because we're all capable of hurting feelings....I think I hurt someone's feelings in the Quiz section, inadvertently, by talking about something else....while I think they thought I was putting their quiz down....

I just think we all have to be careful, especially when responding to a topic that's a personal hot topic. I WANT to hear if someone disagrees with me, but I don't want to be put down......and most people will agree with that.

And Rick is rambling again......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

For that Matter Rick... not just a personal hot topic... ALL TOPIC'S..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> For that Matter Rick... not just a personal hot topic... ALL TOPIC'S..


Yeah....I know. But it's our own hot topics that get us worked up. But then again, on the one where I hurt someone's feelings, it wasn't a hot topic. It was more of a side joke.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That's why I said All Topic's..Alot of times I dont think there trying to be rude..they just come across way to strong...and people do get the feelings hurt...as for being down right out rude.. theres no reason for it...theres other ways to get your point across.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When I'm outraged, angry or even just passionate....the worst thing I can do is start typing away at the fly of the moment. Those posts don't only hurt the other person.....I cringe from embarrassment later.

Cooling down is always the way to go....if not always done. Its something I'm always working on though not always succeeding.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Very good point Lucky's Mom! Cooling off first, is always the way to go. I think the people on this forum are very passionate about their beliefs. I have not run into anyone who was maliciously rude. I am passionate about Golden's in general, but more specifically Rescuing dogs. Not everyone shares my passions about rescue, [I learned that here]. So I tend to go easy when sharing anymore. I am also passionate about the Raw diet,and certainly not everyone shares that feeling.....................Oh well you get the point.
Good Luck Everyone


----------

